# The roof anf guttering are on the shed run!!!!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Woohoo!!!

We've put the roof and guttering on and they have a new ramp in place  have recycled a tiny hutch i was given by taking off the door and staining it so they can jump on it.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so jealous! I wish I'd made my run higher now, I am thinking of boarding over the top of the run and putting a ramp in to then add a second level to it. Only problem is I don't want to go to high with it as the neighbours only have a 5ft fence and I don't want to go higher than that so they have to look at the top of the run all the time.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

please can i come live in the shed with the bunnies?!  

amazing set up!  x


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> I'm so jealous! I wish I'd made my run higher now, I am thinking of boarding over the top of the run and putting a ramp in to then add a second level to it. Only problem is I don't want to go to high with it as the neighbours only have a 5ft fence and I don't want to go higher than that so they have to look at the top of the run all the time.


You could ask them if they'd mind? They may like it!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

crofty said:


> You could ask them if they'd mind? They may like it!
> 
> Thanks everyone


Thats an idea although they barely speak English. I'll see if I can communicate with them enough to explain what I want to do lol.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> Thats an idea although they barely speak English. I'll see if I can communicate with them enough to explain what I want to do lol.


lol its worth a try!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

It's absolutely brilliant and I get to see the lovely Teddy again  xxx


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh wow that looks fab!!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow, wow, wow!!!! Home sweet home for the bunnies. That's amazing.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Love it. Wish i could do something like that


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

looking good Crofty 

*Heidi*


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Green with envy lol x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bump as requested


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> bump as requested


Thanks :thumbup:


----------

